# waiting list



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

i was added to the nhs list on the 12 December 2010, had an unsuccessful cancelled cycle in origin in June. i am confused to how it works on nhs if i get letter in October does that mean i will be sniffing in December or January?? work are asking me and i am not sure as list seems to be moving  
any rough idea would be good of recent experiences


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Despite Being With The RFC From May 09 They Only Put Us On Waiting List 23th Sept 10 However They Called Us Out Of The Blue On 14th Aug (Our Wedding Anniversary) To Say They Had A Free Slot And Would We Like To Start With Aug Period So We Were Called A Month Early..

Jay xx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi confused123 and welcome - Its horrible waiting around isnt it?  I was on the waiting list from May 2010, got my letter of offer in March to start with Mays AF.  So if you get your letter of offer in Oct to start with Dec, it will depend on when your Dec AF is due and you will start 21 days later that.  Alot of the ladies on here have been getting called up earlier than expected, so hopefully it wont be too much longer for you.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Carly

We where put on the list Jan 10, letter arrived nov to starts on jans af, bloods done in dec and then i didnt starts the sprays until 14th feb. Once you get your letter goes quick quickly

Jillyhen


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks for reply's that gives me an idea of timescale, waiting is so hard !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Carly

The waiting is horrendous but once you get started it just flies by, we started on the 14th Feb and a month later we where up for egg collection. 
When our ivf failed it was like omg thats it all over..

Jillyhen x


----------



## confused123 (Aug 17, 2010)

soooo excited letter arrived to start in November


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw confused

Brilliant news x


----------

